# Former LD Women Who Are Now HD...?



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

What changed for you? What triggered the change and how do you feel different after?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Drover said:


> What changed for you? What triggered the change and how do you feel different after?


happiness. that's what did it for me. self acceptance did it for me too... after years of feeling like i was never good enough for the man i married i finally started to accept my positives and negatives once i left him.

If my mind isn't feeling the happy and the peace, my body is happily ok with NOT giving a piece.

how do i feel different after...well, I've lost 20lbs just from having sex every day with my SO. all the sex made me look younger lol my skin is glowing,my nails are long and strong, my hair is shiny and soft,my butt and abs are firm...i could go on and on about how different i feel;-)


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Putting an end to a miserable relationship and losing all the baggage that came with it was my trigger for change. By baggage I mean the depression and low self esteem issues that his mental and verbal abuse gave me. With that lifted off my shoulders I became a new person, tougher, more confident and determined to make up for years of lost happiness. Meeting a sexy, funny and loving man also helped make the change.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> happiness. that's what did it for me. self acceptance did it for me too... after years of feeling like i was never good enough for the man i married i finally started to accept my positives and negatives once i left him.
> 
> If my mind isn't feeling the happy and the peace, my body is happily ok with NOT giving a piece.
> 
> how do i feel different after...well, I've lost 20lbs just from having sex every day with my SO. all the sex made me look younger lol my skin is glowing,my nails are long and strong, my hair is shiny and soft,my butt and abs are firm...i could go on and on about how different i feel;-)


:O I'm off to have sex now!!!! That sounds awesome and I could stand to lose 5 or so lbs!  :smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

southern wife said:


> :O I'm off to have sex now!!!! That sounds awesome and I could stand to lose 5 or so lbs!  :smthumbup:


i seriously recommend it to everyone 

I joke all the time about great sex being the fountain of youth.I was looking pretty haggard and old before...now i look like a twentysomething gal just in time for my 30's


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I changed partners. Worked like a charm! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I'm not recommending that for my wife. Y'all are no help at all! lol


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

For me it was hormones, and a combination of losing weight, my dh losing some weight and looking better, and just being more concious about sex, reading about it, researching, being more aware of my sexuality and making sure to talk about it... big turn on.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Have you tried romancing her?
> 
> Take her out on a date.
> 
> ...


good question by Drover

i know i have done those things listed above, i still get a LD wife. i wouldn't assume the LD is because the other partner causes it


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel like a lot of LD wives are LD because they don't feel good about themselves.The pressure for women to look a certain way and act a certain way is so stressful.I used to get subscriptions to vogue,glamour,and all those other "beauty and fashion" mags til I realized how crappy it was making me feel about myself. not to mention how poorly i viewed my wardrobe;-)

I'd tell any woman in order to feel good about yourself and feel sexy enough to get naked and go wild with your man you need to stop reading the style blogs,stop watching what the b**ches in hollywood are doing,stop comparing yourself to what's in V-secret. be happy in your own skin and the sexy feeling will follow;-)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I do not believe I was ever low drive...even though my husband thought I was for many yrs. I was a good girl with inhibitions clouding my mind...we met very young & half of me struggled with feeling guilty & ashamed for the intense LUST I was feeling for my BF.....being taught this was wrong. 

But I always felt sexual pleasure was the greatest pleasurable feeling God ever bestowed on men & women....But yet, strangely, I wasn't jumping for it every day... I didn't seem to think about it much inbetween our encounters. My mind was elsewhere, going from here to there... Also I never felt that "freedom" to just go Hog Cowgirl wild...I was embarrssed somehow, reserved. 

A mighty RISE in hormones in mid life blew all that all to the wind! I suddenly realized what we've been missing and I feel I finally came into myself.. the way it should have been all along. Even back then, I could feel I was not "free" , I would even make comments to him in the past ... But never looked into it or tried to FIGHT it , I just let it be -what it was...and he seemed content enough.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I'll jump in. It's a little tricky, not sure if it really qualifies because when we first met, my wife was more HD than me. She would wake me up in the middle of the night because she was horny. She'd want me more than once a day. I couldn't keep up with her.

But after marriage and kids and so forth, it got to a point of being once a week, then less and then she started talking seperation - after which it picked up a little at first but then tapered to nothing. 

Then I read MMSL and started being alpha, and it's gradually ramped back up. Now she's able to have sex daily, although she is kind of doing it for me so not always as a result of her drive.

Anyway, I think this is like attraction - women probably just go from LD to HD without understanding why just like they are attracted to men and can't say why with a great deal of accuracy. But in a way, I think for my wife it was like I turned into a new man, so it's kind of like other women have said. I simply figured out how to create attraction from her. And once I had her attraction, it took another step from me - I figured out how to control my ejaculation so I could give her the long hard intercourse that it takes to give her sexual fulfillment.


----------

